# Windows 10: Problem with CDFS CD Drive



## MrTiddles12 (Mar 14, 2017)

(Forgive me if my memory is a bit foggy, it was a while ago)

A few months ago, I used Daemon Tools to download a ISO for The Game of Life PC game, I used to play it, and I wanted to play it again, and this one seemed to be the only one that worked, however, I now think it may be interrupting with the PC in some ways. I trying removing it via Daemon tools, no drive showed up, I tried via Disk manager, still, no drive. I feel like I'm missing something important, but I can't seem to figure it out.

I'll try to help in any way I can, and I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Win 10 can mount ISO files natively, just right click on the ISO and choose Mount.


----------

